# Havoc stack with ghrp 6 and cjc no dac



## Irishcop (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello all this will be my first log and peptide stack.

Ill be running havoc: Havoc Titanium Xl Bulk Stack (Havoc, Titanium Xl, Pes Erase, Organ Shield)
and ghrp 6 and cjc no dac for 6 weeks. im starting the peptides a week earlier than havoc because im interested to see what the peps do for me before the havoc..

i wanna say thank you to orbit and purchase peps for hella fast delivery.

My stats are :
6' 00"
205 lbs
25% body fat
15 inch arms
44 inch chest
39 inch stomach
and 22.5 inch quads
I started a bulking cycle about a year ago and ended up not being able to work out and became a little chubby. now im ready to lean out a little but my overal goals are to put on some decent muslce.


----------



## Irishcop (Jun 18, 2012)

Its monday  morning, and since I started the peps I've noticed my sleep patterN is ten times better then before.
My dreams are crazy vivid, I wake up refreshed and ready to go.. I was getting tired and drained in the after noons before I started these peps and I can honestly say so I don't lose any energy through the day and my work outs feel great. I feel plump all the time not like a muscle pump but just full.. I'm eating like crazy because of the ghrp 6 but I'm trying to stay with high protein with brown rice or quinoa or sweet potatoes for carbs.. 
I've noticed a small amount of weight loss but nothing really noticeable. I've started my havoc stack today, nothing really to report just a but load of pills.. I'm still waiting for my clomid to come in for my pct.. 6 days with peps and previous shoulder injuries and knee pain seems to either be gone or significantly reduced! 

More updates to come as I finish up week one of my stack.. any tips or advice or just comments to shoot the shit are greatly encouraged!


----------



## Irishcop (Jun 20, 2012)

So its Wednesday and i had an issue last night i set my cjc no dac down on the counter and the bottom exploded.. what a freaking waste! I'm still sleeping great. No joint issues.. work outs feel better then before maybe its placebo or maybe its the real deal but on Monday my bench went up 5 lbs my suicide curls went up 20 lbs and yesterday my rows went up 10 lbs I was able to dead lift 10 lbs more then last week. My curls went up by 5 lbs and 2 reps. So overall I'm impressed so far. My coworkers say that I'm looking more developed and muscles look Fuller.. so far I'm still pretty happy.


----------



## Irishcop (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm now three weeks into this cycle and pumps are outbound this world. I'm getting great rest and MySQL bench is up 15 lbs as of last week my seated dumbbells press is up ten lbs squats up 25. Overall strength is increasing, I feel like I'm filling out my shirts better.. I'm up 8 lbs but haven't seen an increase belly fat so that's good. I just feel great..


----------



## Irishcop (Jul 3, 2012)

Damn you auto correct..


----------

